# Que faut il pour mettre un disque SATA dans un Powermac G5?



## DVP (25 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour

J'ai un copain qui a un powermac G5 (un bi 1.8 de fin 2004) et qui voudrait remplacer son 80Go d'origine par 2 disque de plus grande capacité.

Il a acheté 2 disques SATA et attends que j'aille les lui installer (car lui n'y comprend rien)

Sauf que j'ai jamais mis les mains dans un G5, et que les disques que j'ai installés dans des PC etait toujours des IDE/PATA.

Donc j'ai quelques questions, qui peuvent paraitre basiques, mais vu que je risque d'aller chez lui un dimanche, j'ai pas envie de me taper 1h de voiture pour rien, tout ca parce qu'il me manque un cable qu'il n'aura pas 

Donc voila mes questions:
- Faut ils des outils spécifiques (genre tournevis Torx, ou autre truc pas forcement present dans la boite à outil de Mr Toutlemonde)

- Faut il des cables supplementaire (data et alim), ou est ce que le G5 a la connectique suffisante (n'oubliez pas que j'ajoute un disque). 

- Si il faut des cables en plus, est ce qu'il s'agit de cable speciaux "mac" ? ou n'importe quel cable pour PC fait l'affaire ?

- Les disques SATA ont ils un parametrage à la maniere des Maitres/Esclave des disques PATA ?

Voila, c'est peut etre des questions evidentes, mais j'aimerai etre sur avant d'attaquer.

Merci


----------



## KERRIA (26 Janvier 2009)

Bonsoir

-Déconnecter le cordon d'alimentation

-Déverrouillage du panneau alu à l'aide du verrou situé à l'arrière de la tour

Cette machine à un compartiment en haut à droite pour recevoir 2 disques
En général livrée avec 1 DD sur la glissière basse

S'il s'agit de rajouter un DD dans le compartiment du haut 
-Relever les 2 verrous de sécurité
-d'abord enlever le DD du bas ( celui ci conditionne la mise en place du DD supérieur )
-équiper le nouveau DD des 4 vis située en attente sur le carter du ventilo à gauche des DD
-Introduire le DD dans la glissière du milieu, pousser et relever l'arrière pour faire coulisser les
vis quides arrières dans la glissière du haut
-Remettre de DD du bas
.Brancher l'ensemble à l'aide des prises en attentes.

C'est tout...mais attention il faut exercer une certaine traction pour débuter l'extraction des bêtes...moi, je prends une pince que j'habille de chiffon pour le démarrage et je choisis le coin droite du DD....

Amuse toi bien...


----------



## DVP (26 Janvier 2009)

Merci pour la reponse!



KERRIA a dit:


> .Brancher l'ensemble à l'aide des prises en attentes.



Donc les cables SATA (alim et data) pour le second disque sont deja present dans le G5 et il n'y a rien à prevoir autre que quelques outils pour sortir le disque.

Cool


----------



## KERRIA (26 Janvier 2009)

eh oui....


----------



## Langellier (19 Juin 2014)

Puis-je ajouter (en plus du disque déjà présent) un disque SATA issu d'un macBook 2006 dans un powerMac G5 ? C'est la même connectique.


----------



## Langellier (19 Juin 2014)

Ma question revient à demander : "Peut-on mettre un disque SATA 2,5 pouces à la place d'un disque SATA 3,5 ?"


----------



## Invité (19 Juin 2014)

Tu ne pourras pas le fixer avec le chariot prévu. Mais libre à toi de trouver un système pour le fixer&#8230; 
Il tiendra uniquement avec son connecteur (les connecteurs sont identiques pour les disques 2,5 et 3,5; Pense aux docks, ils servent pour les 2 types de disque)


----------



## Langellier (19 Juin 2014)

Invité a dit:


> Tu ne pourras pas le fixer avec le chariot prévu. Mais libre à toi de trouver un système pour le fixer
> Il tiendra uniquement avec son connecteur (les connecteurs sont identiques pour les disques 2,5 et 3,5; Pense aux docks, ils servent pour les 2 types de disque)


Merci, ça marche. Comme l'ordinateur ne bouge pas, je n'ai pas fixé le disque dur de 2,5 pouces.


----------



## matacao (19 Juin 2014)

Langellier a dit:


> Merci, ça marche. Comme l'ordinateur ne bouge pas, je n'ai pas fixé le disque dur de 2,5 pouces.



Sinon tu achète un adaptateur 2,5" -> 3,5".


----------

